# Where did this come from?



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

The quick brown fox jumps over a lazy dog.

On the keyboard calibration section.

Always wondered this....


----------



## Beatlesfan (Nov 29, 2011)

It has every letter in the alphabet. Idk where it came from, per se, though.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

^ this

edit again: in case you saw this...i am a moron


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Interesting. Didn't notice that


----------



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_quick_brown_fox_jumps_over_the_lazy_dog

There are a couple phrases with all the letter, but the fox is the most well known in my opinion.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just was a random thought. Thought id ask here


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

That phrase has been around for a while. I remember it from the font dialogs in WordPerfect !


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

I remember taking a typing class. We had to type that over and over and over...


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

Very Old... Research it. Library, not wikipedia. My grandmother used to give that to my sister and I to keep us busy I guess. She was born in 1905 had done it in the school house and was not new then.


----------

